# Thinking about Elk in Montana on Labor Day------Forget it!



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone planning an archery hunt for deer/elk in Montana on labor day weekend better check the regs...
It doesn't open till Sept 7th.this year. Can't remember that before.?
How many people will screw that up ? :hunter4:


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Rifle season was pushed out a week as well. I assume because its been so warm and dry the last few years.


----------

